# Windjammer St . Lucia next week



## jqg1956 (Apr 2, 2010)

Getting totally pysched for our first trip to WJL next week - any advice on what definitely not to miss and what to avoid?  Should we really take Dramamine for the ride from the airport?  How's the food (meat) at the supermarkets - usually bring my own when travelling to the Carib, but understand there are issues with doing that in St. Lucia.  Appreciatre any advice.  Thanks!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Apr 2, 2010)

Congratulations!!!  I have never been to St. Lucia but have visited the Windjammer website.  It looks fabulous.  Please submit a review and photos.


----------



## DianneL (Apr 2, 2010)

We have stayed there and loved it.  Gorgeous view from the units.  We had a one-bedroom unit, no plunge pool.  Many units have their own plunge pool.  I can't remember for sure about groceries, as I have been several places since then.  However, I think I remember that groceries are limited and not at all like in the US.  We ate our breakfast in, but evenings out.  As to whether you will need dramamine for the cab ride, no.  Unless things have changed, the roads are so bad and so many pot holes, the cabie can never get up speed and swing curves.  However, we were there in 2005, and that could have changed since then.


----------



## riverside (Apr 2, 2010)

Which airport are you flying into..Hewannora or Vigie?  We always fly into Vigie and then it's only about 15-20 minutes to Windjammer.  The roads are really not that bad.  We usually ask the taxi driver to stop at a grocery store and then pay him extra for his time.   You'll love it there.  We go in 4 weeks!


----------



## jqg1956 (Apr 6, 2010)

Unfortunately I was so excited when I make the arrangements I didn't do my homework and just booked flights through Hewanorra (sp?) - if I had it to do over again I would have gone through San Juan and arrived at Vigie.  Live and learn.

Anybody in St. Lucia now?  Weather for the upcoming week is looking a little iffy, but hopefully it is just the usual 5-10 minute showers.


----------



## Cathyb (Apr 6, 2010)

*What did you exchange to get it?*



jqg1956 said:


> Getting totally pysched for our first trip to WJL next week - any advice on what definitely not to miss and what to avoid?  Should we really take Dramamine for the ride from the airport?  How's the food (meat) at the supermarkets - usually bring my own when travelling to the Carib, but understand there are issues with doing that in St. Lucia.  Appreciatre any advice.  Thanks!



May I ask what you used to exchange and how long ago you placed your request?


----------



## DianneL (Apr 6, 2010)

*Weather*

When we were at Windjammer Landing in June, 2005, the weather was somewhat iffy most of the week.  There would be short showers and then the sky would clear and the weather would be beautiful.  Because the island is so lush and green, I would believe there is quite a bit of rain.


----------



## jqg1956 (Apr 7, 2010)

Didn't exchange - did an RCI Extra Vacation - booked it around Christmas time.  We very rarely exchange since we love all the t/s we own and look forward to returning them each year.  Have wanted to check out St. Lucia for awhile and the price for this April week seemed very reasonable thru RCI.

Will post a report upon our return.  Quite anxious to see for myself - the reviews I've read (especially on Tripadvisor) run the gamut from great to horrible, so we shall see


----------



## EdL (Apr 19, 2010)

jqg1956 said:


> Didn't exchange - did an RCI Extra Vacation - booked it around Christmas time.  We very rarely exchange since we love all the t/s we own and look forward to returning them each year.  Have wanted to check out St. Lucia for awhile and the price for this April week seemed very reasonable thru RCI.
> 
> Will post a report upon our return.  Quite anxious to see for myself - the reviews I've read (especially on Tripadvisor) run the gamut from great to horrible, so we shall see



We stayed their several years ago, and loved the Dragonfly restaurant (on property).  We opted for the all-inclusive option and ate every meal their.  Unless things have changed it is open-air, but not buggy.  The staff was great and most had been their for 5+ years.

EdL


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 19, 2010)

jqg1956 said:


> Didn't exchange - did an RCI Extra Vacation - booked it around Christmas time.  We very rarely exchange since we love all the t/s we own and look forward to returning them each year.  Have wanted to check out St. Lucia for awhile and the price for this April week seemed very reasonable thru RCI.
> 
> Will post a report upon our return.  Quite anxious to see for myself - the reviews I've read (especially on Tripadvisor) run the gamut from great to horrible, so we shall see



Wonderful snag and hope it's a terrific vacation.
I'm just bummed this may have been deposited for exchange and ended up in Extra Vacation.


----------



## yeereid (Apr 20, 2010)

I was very fortunate and got the WJL on an exchange about 6 years ago!  I had a 2BR villa at WJL (for a 2BR at Maui Sunset II).  You are going to love it!  You will NOT need dramamine for the drive (that's just crazy!).  I would return in a heartbeat-enjoy!


----------



## katsgarden (Apr 20, 2010)

jqg1956 said:


> Getting totally pysched for our first trip to WJL next week - any advice on what definitely not to miss and what to avoid?  Should we really take Dramamine for the ride from the airport?  How's the food (meat) at the supermarkets - usually bring my own when travelling to the Carib, but understand there are issues with doing that in St. Lucia.  Appreciatre any advice.  Thanks!



Funny you should ask about the ride from the airport.. we honeymooned on St. Lucia 11 years a go.  We arrived around 10 or 11 in the evening and the cab ride to our resort was the scariest part of the trip! The cabbie seemed to take delight in making it a "memorable" ride.  The road was very bad, windy and narrow.  One has to honk going around the curves (to warn oncoming cars). Plus, they drive on the left (opposite from the US), which takes some getting use to.  5 days later we had to deal with Hurricane George.  That's another story in itself!  Thankfully, our cab ride back to the airport was early in the morning (daylight). I went home with a broken arm and the determination never to return during hurricane season!


----------



## jqg1956 (Apr 27, 2010)

Back from our trip to WJL and you were all correct!  We had a wonderful time - just loved everything about it, except that open air bathroom concept - a tad buggy - but you learn to deal - was going to post a review, but see that someone recently wrote a review and my comments would be redundant.  Again, thanks to all for your input.


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 11, 2010)

I started another post looking for info on understanding what units you get for what point values.

I am wanting a 1 BR enclosed unit with a pool.  What units are these at the resort?  What point values do you need to book those?  Do you have any insight?


----------



## jqg1956 (May 12, 2010)

Wish I could help answer your questions about the points value, but we did our trip on an RCI Extra Vacation and its seems with those you get the non-enclosed unit - ours had the hot tub on the top level, not a plunge pool, which we loved since it was covered and you didn't fry in the sun.  We were in Unit 152, which was right across from Papa Don's, with two pools, both of which were totally empty for most of the week - it was like being in your own backyard and quite private. My only issue with the open air concept was the bugs in the bathroom.  The birds flying around the main floor was fine, but you need to put any fruit anyway since they like to help themselves.  A few weeks before I emailed WJL to find out what kind of unit we were getting and they responded promptly.  Maybe you could try sending them an email.


----------



## wineguru (May 17, 2010)

*Points and getting there*

Hi, If you can afford the $ you should try the Helicopter from the large airport to the smaller airport. Takes about 15min and you get a fantastic view on the way. (stluciahelicopters.com)
I think the points for my 1 bed is 75,000.
Have a good time!


----------



## riverside (May 24, 2010)

We just got back from Windjammer and it was an incredible stay.  We had a open air unit with an airconditioned bedroom (but not bathroom) on the top floor.  We walked out the living room to the plunge pool.  There was a balcony with a view to die for outside the living room, another balcony off the bedroom and yet another on the rooftop.  This was unit 54A.  We thought we might mind the open air concept but we ended up loving it.  There were a few mosquitoes but not too bad.  They do spray the entire resort every week.  

We are owners there but hadn't been in 4 years because we've been trading.  We actually own unit 113, week 12 which is fully enclosed with a pool.  It is 72,500 points if that helps.  It's a prime season week (weeks1-16 are, I believe)  I think I remember that the units for 68,000 points during that time did not have a pool.  There are also one bedroom units (newer) that are 75,000 points.  I'm sorry but I don't know any values for other seasons.  

We were more impressed with this stay than any other time.  The people who worked there were so friendly and we never waited more than 3 minutes for a shuttle.  Food was great.  We did not do the all-inclusive so therefore did not eat at Dragonfly.  It's pretty expensive and we like the Upper Deck and Papa Don's menu selection better.   We had raves for the resort the whole week and no complaints.


----------



## riverside (May 24, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I started another post looking for info on understanding what units you get for what point values.
> 
> I am wanting a 1 BR enclosed unit with a pool.  What units are these at the resort?  What point values do you need to book those?  Do you have any insight?



Sandy, these are one bedroom enclosed units with a pool.  Not sure if there are others but I don't think so.  Maybe someone else can correct me if I'm wrong.  Units 211, 213, 61-64, 207-210.  Units 212, 214 are enclosed but have a jacuzzi and not a plunge pool.


----------



## Weimaraner (May 24, 2010)

I have a stupid question. I notice a lot of the resorts like Windjammer are "open air" in St. Lucia. You addressed the mosquito issue, but what about security? Couldn't someone "break in" to an open air resort or are they that hard to access?


----------



## riverside (May 25, 2010)

Weimaraner said:


> I have a stupid question. I notice a lot of the resorts like Windjammer are "open air" in St. Lucia. You addressed the mosquito issue, but what about security? Couldn't someone "break in" to an open air resort or are they that hard to access?



I can tell you how our unit was.  We had to go through an outer door with a key card.  That let you into the top and bottom units (put together would be a 2 bedroom.  Alone would be a one bedroom and studio).  Then you had to open your own door with another key card.  The inside of the unit was not approachable except by this manner.  There was a fence around the outside around the front and side and the front was hanging off the mountain.  The upstairs had the bedroom door which you could lock from the inside.  It also had a safe in the room.  Even though it was open air, it was still completely lockable.  There were sliding doors that were made of bars that opened onto the pool area and deck.  Those locked also.  The open air concept just means that there is no airconditioning but there are walls (meaning the bars) that keep people out.  

That sounds a little confusing!  There was lots of security around the resort.  We never felt unsafe or that anyone could break into our room.


----------



## Larry (May 25, 2010)

riverside said:


> I can tell you how our unit was.  We had to go through an outer door with a key card.  That let you into the top and bottom units (put together would be a 2 bedroom.  Alone would be a one bedroom and studio).  Then you had to open your own door with another key card.  The inside of the unit was not approachable except by this manner.  There was a fence around the outside around the front and side and the front was hanging off the mountain.  The upstairs had the bedroom door which you could lock from the inside.  It also had a safe in the room.  Even though it was open air, it was still completely lockable.  There were sliding doors that were made of bars that opened onto the pool area and deck.  Those locked also.  The open air concept just means that there is no airconditioning but there are walls (meaning the bars) that keep people out.
> 
> That sounds a little confusing!  There was lots of security around the resort.  We never felt unsafe or that anyone could break into our room.



You are correct we had an open air 2BR when we stayed at Windjammer and it is very secure as we locked the gate at night before going to sleep and always locked it whenever we left the unit.

In addition there is a private road which is gated once you reach the resort with excellent security.


----------

